# Portable Dye-Sublimation printer with low cost per photo under 1000$



## tetsu (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi folks, I'm looking for a good dye-sublimation printer for 4x6 prints (bigger does not hurt but i don´t need to print on many sizes really).


What im most interested is the best low cost per photo printer available on the market for under 1000$. Its better if the printer is small and also if it can be totally portable (with battery)


I´ve been researching the Hiti P110s and the Canon Selphy CP800. Both arount 30 cents per printed photo.




Any more ideas?


Thanks and have a nice day!


----------



## tetsu (Jan 18, 2012)

I´ve been also checking on the Epson Picture Mate Charm (140$ on amazon) with 32 cents per photo, I´m just worried about the little printers with ink like this, unlike the hiti (i dont know about canon) the ink can run out before you print the paper pack (150 or 200 units). With the hiti you know that you will be able to print all the 60 photos.


----------



## Vinata (Jan 18, 2012)

it is very expensive


----------

